# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Set form trong VB

## 4B1601

Mình đang dùng Visual Basic 6.0, mấy cái skin của nó hỏng được đẹp :emlaugh: cho nên mấy pro đi trước chỉ mình cách tạo một cái skin thiệt đẹp (như Vista hay Office 2007 là được :whistling[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]........nếu bạn nào có Ocx thì send cho mình nhé, cảm ơn :wub:
Yahoo! [email protected]

----------


## kattykatty89

Dùng thủ thuật đi bạn.
Tất cả cả form đều sử dụng hình ảnh thì nó sẽ đẹp thôi.

----------


## betterlife

Cảm ơn bạn, vậy bạn có thể nói rõ hơn cho mình biết là thủ thuật gì ko? Mình yếu code lắm, mấy cái vụ làm form skin = code mình ko dám chơi đâu.......còn "chôm" thì hơi ngại nên vẫn chưa áp dụng, với lại "chôm" ko thể làm ra cái skin mang phong cách riêng được. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

